# Autobrite Detailer -Stunning Frozen White Focus RS



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Had this beauty in for a weekend for a full detail, everything that could possibly be detailed was.. as you will see. No corrective work was necessary this time due to the dealers being under strict instructions to not touch the car, the black trim did have a few light swirls however it was decided that these would be left due to the paint on the trim being as soft as butter therefore the corrected paint would swirl again in no time.
The products used were as follows,

•	Citrus Wash
•	Autobrite Super Snow Foam
•	Brite Gel
•	Citrus pearl shampoo
•	Merinos wool wash mitt
•	Fly away
•	3D All Purpose Cleaner
•	Tar and Glue Remover
•	Ultra Fine Clay
•	HD Touch Detailer
•	Crystal Clear 
•	Low Dust Glass Polish
•	Autobrite Addiction 
•	Autobrite Black Magic
•	Autobrite Very Berry
•	Cherry Glaze
•	Berry Blast trim and tyre Gel
•	3D Deep Blue Metal Polish
•	Various towels and Brushes

Anyway enough talk... here are the pictures;

Firstly, this is how the car looked upon arrival


















































































As you can see, looking pretty dirty, still covered in the stickers and glue from delivery!



















No rest for the wicked as the dirt continues in the door shuts and on the wheels.

After a brief look around the car it was given a thorough prewash and rinse using citrus wash diluted at 10:1,










Making sure to get in all of the nooks and crannies,










Going around the car it was apparent how much grime and road film had been collected on the trip from the dealers!





































It was at this point that stickers that wouldn't require tar and glue remover were removed,










The bugs on the front were then attacked with fly away, you feel almost sadistic watching them melt away when using this stuff!





































Bugs all removed










Sprayed with T&G Remover to sort any tar spots / stickers





































Given a good thick layer of snowfoam,




























All of the intricate places then cleaned whilst the snowfoam dwelled,














































The car was then rinsed down,



















Bugs gone,










Shuts cleaned with 3D apc and rinsed,




























Transport wax cleaned from the Drain holes in the door,










Next, the wheels and arches were cleaned using brite gel for the wheels and citrus wash for the arches, then rinsed,























































Washed with citrus pearl,





































Pulled into the unit, then bodywork and wheels dried,














































The paint was then checked under a sun gun and showed no defects surprisingly!

The car was then clayed with nothing being removed,



















Next the paint was cleansed with cherry glaze to remove some minor staining from an unknown source and to prep the paint for lsp.



















Some of the staining,










Gone,










Another patch of staining,










Removed,










The paint was then waxed with Addiction,














































And removed after a couple of minutes,










To reveal this!



















The black trim was then waxed with Black magic,














































And buffed off, again after a few minutes,





































The wheels were then waxed with very berry,




























Buffed,










Then i carried out the final touches as follows,

Glass polished and cleaned using low dust glass polish and crystal clear,



















Leaving perfectly smear free glass,










Exhausts polished using 3D Deep blue and 00 wire wool,














































And finally the tyres were dressed with berry blast,




























The car was then rolled outside just as the sun was beginning to go down, to take some after shots,













































































































A gorgeous finish for a beautiful car if i do say so myself, Thank you to everyone who has read this far!

Comments and questions welcome as always!

The interior will be written up soon guys :thumb:

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Tim, stunning car and shows just what your products can do :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Tim, was nice to meet you and Mark the other week.
Tim


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Really great work and really liked the results from the Autobrite products. From the various reviews I knew they were good but this thread has shown me just how good they are. Top class guys :thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good Tim:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

really good job, products look great to, may have to get some when i pop up soon


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Saw this when i come down on saturday, looking really good now!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks stunning Tim :thumb::thumb:


is that dave's car lurking in the background in a few of the pics???


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

looking good


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning indeed! What a car and finish!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic work Tim looks very deep and wet


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks very nice


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:not sure about the young lad wearing that watch whilst washing the car though


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great work on a fantastic car (i so badly need one)
This thread should be mailed to every dealer in the country so that they can see what a brand new car should look like when it leaves the forecourt


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely :argie:

These White RS's are ten a penny! lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great detail, car looks stunning after.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

andye said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb:not sure about the young lad wearing that watch whilst washing the car though


Lovely car and a great write up :thumb:

Funnily enough, thought the same thing about the watch, I wouldn't be wearing my nice Omega when I was detailing


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great love frozen white


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

andye said:


> not sure about the young lad wearing that watch whilst washing the car though


Young Lad??? thats Tim (Autobrite Detailer) :lol::lol:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Lovely car, I was lucky enough to see this car immediately after the detail and both Tims hard work and the Autobrite products gave fantastic results. 
I have used Citrus Pearl the last two times I have washed my car and it is now my favourite shampoo.
The owner of that RS is a very lucky chap, it is stunning !!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work and write up Tim, nice one mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

looking very nice, well done


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for all of the kind comments guys :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing work


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Tim,

That's the bee knees! And all by hand! Autobrite products just keep on impressing me!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Superb job. That looks amazing. :thumb:


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job really like it well done!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice. Saw this in the flesh, and its a cracking looking car :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

wedgie said:


> is that dave's car lurking in the background in a few of the pics???


So i was right hen Dave????


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice. Saw this in the flesh, and its a cracking looking car :thumb:


Cheers dave :thumb:



wedgie said:


> So i was right hen Dave????


Sorry for not replying originally, but yes it is, well spotted!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your comments.:thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

This was a great read. Tim... You need to do more. 

Was just saying to Mark, I liked the idea of the list of products you used then showed them.

It's made me put in an order any way....

Great work.. :thumb:

Keep it up guys!!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i saw this when it was in your shop
i was on advanced course with kg
i had a good look round and its simply stunning 
the best white ive ever seen
the car still had delivery stickers on
the paint seemed to glow
fantastic work


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

How is the back now Steve 
Hope you are o the mend now.
Gordon.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Must be so hard seeing defects and waxing a white car, I used to struggle to see coverage on a yellow car with the wax!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

caledonia said:


> How is the back now Steve
> Hope you are o the mend now.
> Gordon.


loads better thanks
ben golfing and detailing!!!
just having a coffee then on with latest project
a 19996 escort ,that has been stood in a barn
spent sunday washing,monday maching
today all the finishing off jobs
so look out for write up

had a great day with you and learnt loads

possibly got a a4 that needs bonnet wetsanding soon
oh and a range rover,a saab

hope you all well:thumb::buffer::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks again for all of the comments guys 



gally said:


> Must be so hard seeing defects and waxing a white car, I used to struggle to see coverage on a yellow car with the wax!


You need sunglasses to be honest, the reflection is so bright from the white paint its painful :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great detail much improved now you have detailed it


----------

